# Hurricane Harvey



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone here in the path of Harvey?

Hope everyone and their goats that are, are safe!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Amen to that. Praying for everybody!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

We're supposed to get it at tropical storm level around Wednesday. The rain has already started. We've got the welding machine (generator) tuned up and ready just in case, but they are just expecting a lot of rain for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent to all in it's path.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, I have friends and their families down in the Coastal Texas area. The devastation is horrible. The friends kids have lost their houses from the storm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I live in the northeast part of Texas and so far all the weather we have gotten is clouds, wind and cooler temperatures. Rain is forecast here starting Wednesday. I certainly feel for the folks in the path of Harvey. Lots of flooding and am sure loss of animals lives not to mention two human deaths reported. The total destruction will be just unbelievable. May God bless those effected.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,
I'm finally back after losing internet for several days. We had close to 50 inches of rain over last week. We had no flooding at my house, but the goats were very tired of rain!! I have my husband's father, sister, and twin nieces staying with me until we can get them home or some type of housing. I am feeling very blessed!! We were trapped in by creeks and my husband and son drove around for three days trying to get home after being gone. My parents and other son lost their city water supply, it is still not drinkable, but is flowing through the pipes. My son's mother in law lost everything except her car and clothes. She says that it is only stuff... They are calling it a once in a thousand year flood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you and all is OK.

Sorry some family members lost things, but so glad they are safe.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

jschies said:


> Hi,
> I'm finally back after losing internet for several days. We had close to 50 inches of rain over last week. We had no flooding at my house, but the goats were very tired of rain!! I have my husband's father, sister, and twin nieces staying with me until we can get them home or some type of housing. I am feeling very blessed!! We were trapped in by creeks and my husband and son drove around for three days trying to get home after being gone. My parents and other son lost their city water supply, it is still not drinkable, but is flowing through the pipes. My son's mother in law lost everything except her car and clothes. She says that it is only stuff... They are calling it a once in a thousand year flood.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

We are certainly glad you are doing as well as you are. You are a blessing to those staying with you. I live in the north east part of Texas. We only got a little wind and cooler temperatures but no rain. I just had 2 ponds dug 100X70 ft and 10 ft deep and could have used some of your rain. Our church has taken donations for supplies and or supplies that people brought to send down. Our pastor and acouple of members made the trip down Monday in a Uhaul truck loaded to the max. God bless


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for sending stuff down here. Lots of people have lost almost everything. I would have gladly given you some of that rain!!!


----------

